# Mudstock 2013-- who's going?



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Be our first time to River Run and it looks like it's gonna be plenty wet. Got the trailer spotted yesterday, just gotta make the week.hwell:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Only about 30 in our group! Lol


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Joey, when you fools leaving? If I can get mine running right we might show up.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Not going but have a few bikes running some of my work on them over there.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Well we are finally home and relaxing. That was a great place, just wish it wasn't so far away.



aggieanglr said:


> Not going but have a few bikes running some of my work on them over there.


What kind of work do you do??



berto said:


> I wish!


You missed a great time!!



Hotrod said:


> Only about 30 in our group! Lol


Didn't look like the crowd that I heard they normally draw.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope, last year was like 8k people. I bet less than 4k this year. We still had a great time. I will try and post pics later


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

fishfeeder said:


> Well we are finally home and relaxing. That was a great place, just wish it wasn't so far away.
> 
> What kind of work do you do??
> 
> ...


FF I do Hydrographic printing otherwise known as water transfer. Had about 8 bikes and SxS out there that I have done. Here's the latest.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! Impressive!


----------

